# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  A jeni të kënaqur me jetën që bëni?!

## DI_ANA

E Doni ju jeten tuaj?

Jeta juaj ju ngjan....
Ekzistenca ne te cilen ndodhet secili prej nesh shpeshhere na pershtatet dhe shpeshhere jo!Shkaku duhet te vije medoemos nga njohurite e forta ose te dobeta dhe nga frymezimi i secilit prej nesh..
Edhe atehere kur çdo gje ne jeten tone merr te tatepjeten,ne fillojme te ndjejme instiktivisht qe keto momente te cilat po jetojme mund te jene shkaqe te shume ndryshimeve te paparashikuara ose te dashura qe me pare.
Secili nga ne ben nje lloj lidhjeje shume te thelle per te marre masat e duhura me te cilat do te permiresoje jeten e perditshme,jeten qe duhet ta jetojme pasi jemi te ardhur ne token e saj.
Shume nga ne nuk ngurrojne te dyshojne te vetja e tyre ose ti bejne asaj pyetje per te mesuar sesi mund te hyjne ne nje proçes transformimi gjendeje.
Po gjithmone me nje frike te vogel ose te madhe,te natyrshme ose jo,ku ne te cilen ndoshta na duhet te leme nje te kaluar qe ishte teper e sigurt dhe per te hyre ne nje faze te re!

Kjo lloj sjelljeje ben qe te jemi nje njeri kreativ,origjinal,i gatshem per te habitur dike tjeter me vlerat tona morale po edhe ne shume raste per shkak te nje jete qe nuk mund te jemi aq te zotet te kontrollojme pasi nuk varet vetem nga ne,atehere mund te jemi nje njeri plotesisht,i frikshem,i mbyllur,i pavendosur,i vuajtur....
Po sduhet te ulim krahet asnjehere...
Ne si qenie njerezore kemi aftesine te shkojme drejt nje te ardhmeje te cilen mund ta mendojme si me te miren dhe me te nevojshmen per ne.
Kemi aftesine qe te jemi ne degjim te deshirave tona edhe pse jo gjithmone,ato nuk jane te ngjashme me deshirat e njerezve qe na rrethojne dhe na njohin!
Duhet te vazhdojme ti hapemi "metamorfozave"qe na propozon jeta,por mos harroni kurre qe ekuilibri i vertete i secilit prej nesh,gjendet ne respektin e dyfishte: te vetes dhe te te tjereve...


*A jeni në të vërtetë të kënaqur me jetën qe keni?!

Cfarë sipas jush ,jemi në gjëndje të ndryshojmë?*

----------


## elen

Gjynah te qahemi. Ka me keq, ka dhe me mire.
Nuk ndryshoj gje tani per tani.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Deri ne njefar pike jam e kenaqur  , por kur shof disa gjera qe kam ber ne te kaluaren e tani si kam ose si bej dot ndjej qe sjam aty ku dua , por prap jeta vazhdon thjesht ngelet te jetojm me kujtimet e bukura dhe hidhura qe kemi , por prap jam shum happy me jeten time te tanishme .

----------


## xfiles

ashtu midis jam dhe une, 
ka dhe me keq, po njeriu kerkon gjithmone e me mire.
Shpresoj qe te arrij atje ku dua une ne te ardhmen, 
deri tani pergjithesisht jam i kenaqur me rrjedhen qe mori jeta,
shofim ça do na rezervoje e ardhmja.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Jo nuk jam i kenaqur...Gjynah me qene ne lule te moshes e me humb kohen me probleme koti te jetes se perditshme...

----------


## Endless

Nje nder problemet stresuese po njekohesisht edhe dijedhenese ne ditet e sotme eshte dhe interneti :shkelje syri:  Nejse,fundja per te qene i/e lumtur ne kete jete,duhet t'i ballancosh gjerat ne c'do aspekt,duhet te menaxhosh kohen qe do shpenzosh,sa,ku,dhe me ke! Dhe te kesh kete shprehje si parim:

E rendishme eshte te kalosh mire,se te tjerat ikin dhe vin :shkelje syri: 


^Nje nga rregullat e mia qe e perdor sa here qe nuk ndihem mire,ose kur kam qene ndare nga te dashurat e mia,te jep fuqi per te vazhduar...jeta vazhdon...


p.s Kete periudhe kohe nuk jam dhe aq i kenaqur nga menyra se si jeta po me trajton(apo po e trajtoje :perqeshje: ),po nejse,me mire do behet s'ka ku te veje :shkelje syri:

----------


## Apollyon

Per momentin ... Po jam i kenaqur.

me vone se di te behet cte behet.

----------


## xhensila86

te them e kenaqur...ok.po eshte nje kenaqesi qe zgjat shume pak aq sa kur ta kujtoj neser mbase dhe do qesh per vogelsite e lumturise sime.duhet te kerkojme me shume nga jeta,nga vetja qe te arrim te gjejme lumturine e vertete.

----------


## arjeta3

TE DASHUR MIQ

Te them te drejten *JO*. 
Nje here nje mik me tha _'Mos qaj mbas asaj qe iku,por gezoju asaj qe ke''_
Kjo me ngushellon disi...

----------


## Marijuana85

> ashtu midis jam dhe une, 
> ka dhe me keq, po njeriu kerkon gjithmone e me mire.
> Shpresoj qe te arrij atje ku dua une ne te ardhmen, 
> deri tani pergjithesisht jam i kenaqur me rrjedhen qe mori jeta,
> shofim ça do na rezervoje e ardhmja.


do te thoja e njeten , ka dhe me keq ! por ne nje ane tjeter nuk i kam senet se do ti doja ...
here jeta eshte e bukur , here me e keqe 
dhe po vuajme nga kjo jete kur  humbim diqka se kishte me shume vlere se sa kemi menduar, se nuk ja kemi kushtuar vemendje ...
do  ta bahet mire ska qare  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## YaSmiN

Jam e kenaqur me jeten qe kam bere edhe bej ndonjehere deshperohemi me disa ceshtje te vogla.Kjo ndodh qe njerezit qe na rrethojne prishin psikologjin e nje njeriu qe duhet te jet i kenaqur ne jeten e tij.Secili nga ne ka te drejt te jet i kenaqur nga jeta e tij.

----------


## samer

A jame e kenaqur nga jeta ime?
Kjo eshte nje pyetje jashte mase e veshtire per mua. po te vej veten time te mendoj se sa te mira dhe kqija kam kaluar te gjithe vitet e mia nuk mund te jap pergjigje kesaj pyetje,
me e rendesishme per mua eshte qe une akoma jetoj, mundohem qe ta bej me te bukur me te gezuar ta dua me shume jeten time, te rregulloj gabimet e jetes sime, te kaloj mire ne jeten time dhe ta shikoj ate gjithmone me buzeqeshje

----------


## DI_ANA

> un jam ikenaq me jeten time.e kam te mbushur plot me qef e aventura ohho nam fare po ti DI_ANA sna the a je e kenaqur me jeten tende


Me vjen shume mire per ty....po jeta i nderuar nuk mund te jete vetem qejf e aventura,pasi shumicen e kohes eshte nje fushe lufte!
Per t,ju pergjigjur pyetjes tende dhe meqe shume nga ju u pergjigjen...do te thoja..
Jam mese deri diku e kenaqur me jeten qe kam,ka çaste ku ajo me duket e bukur dhe ku kam forcen te luftoj per te ecur perpara dhe ka raste ku ne te cilat nje e kaluar e hidhur me ben qe te bie ne pesimizem dhe atehere mund te them qe edhe kam arritur deri diku te urreja diten qe kisha ardhur ne bote,por asnjehere nuk kam arritur te urreja jeten!
Shumica nga ne kane jete te ndryshme ,te gjithe kemi probleme te ndryshme,po te gjithe kemi nje ngjashmeri te madhe....pasi te gjithe vuajme.
Dhe jo sepse e kerkuam ne  nje te tille po sepse gabojme shpeshhere ne nje menyre jo koshiente ku ne te cilen si egoist qe jemi nuk pranojme realitetin dhe te verteten po ngushellohemi thjeshte me shprehjen...."Ky ishte fati yne,skemi ç,fare ti bejme"!
Mendoj se duhet te jemi me te forte,nuk them te kerkojme qiqra ne hell po te kerkojme nje jete e cila do te na kompletonte dhe te na bente te lumtur,ndonese na duhet te ndeshemi me disfata dhe zhgenjime nga me te ndryshmet,pikerisht aty duhet te marrim mesimet tona!
Jeta eshte lufte,eshte pesim,mesim,eksperience....po eshte edhe teper e shkurter dhe asnjeri nga ne nuk ka te drejten te vuaje.
Mendojeni se eshte e bukur dhe ja vlen per tu jetuar,ja vlen çdo lloj sakrifice per te!

Ju uroj jete te lumtur te gjitheve!

respekte

----------


## PYETESORI

jam shum  i kenaqur ne nje fare aspekti 
dmth tani per tani po kaloj nje moment qe sdo thoja qe jam i kenaqur por ske ci ben jeta i ka njehere lart njehere posht 
pastaj kush eshte ai ose ajo qe ka nje jet te persosur  gjithmon ndoshin aventura qe nuk i pret  edhe gjera te tjera 
pra jeta eshte me faza njehere mir njehere keq por mundohemi ta bejm te mir 
ciao

----------


## RaPSouL

_Te gjithe jetojme per te ardhmen, te gjithe jemi te kenaqur ose te pakenaqur momentalisht mirepo te dy anet kane nje gje te perbashket, presim te ardhmen se cdo te ne sjelle, do te vazhdoj keshtu jeta apo do te mer ndonje kahe tjeter.

Une personalisht jam mëse i kenaqur nga jeta ime dhe mendoj qe ne te ardhmen te ndryshoj ne aspektin pozitiv jeta ime, pa ndonje fatkeqesi apo dicka tjeter._

----------


## [Perla]

Deri me sot,nuk i kam pare ndonje gje te shkelqyer jetes sime, shpresoje qe ne te ardhmen te jete me mire...

----------


## jesu

Gjere me sote jam e kenaqur nga jeta ime por gjithmone shohim dhe per te ardhme te cilen e presim te na vije me duart plote duke na ofruar nje jete akoma dhe me te mire.

E mira s'ka fund!

----------


## selina_21

Gjeri me sot jam teper e kenaqur me Jeten qe po Jetoj.





Jete te lumtur te gjithve.

----------


## SaS

shume i kenaqur qe jetoj !!! pastaj e mira ska fund kshu qe eshte relative ne nje moment jam i kenaqur ne nje moment jo !!! por deri tani jam i kenaqur qe jetoj !!!

----------


## Albanian^Boy

Sigurisht qe jam shum i kenaqur  :buzeqeshje:

----------

